# Nerds gone wild



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I joke, but seriously - I still cannot get over this story.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/38...010-real-life-violence-erupts-hall-h-stabbing


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Being stabbed in the eye over a chair? That is so pitiful!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess the pen is mightier than the light saber.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, what's wrong with people?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy crap, and I thought we geeks were supposed to be a milder sort.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

with the way people are today why not just move and if offended go get the security guard to have the unruly people escorted out I've dont that to kids throwing crap at people in the theater.....there is alot of un medicated stupid people in the world these days


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Why am I not suprised


----------

